
NetNewsWire 5.0 RSS Reader Rebuilt from Scratch, Now Free and Open Source - jseliger
https://wptavern.com/netnewswire-5-0-rss-reader-rebuilt-from-scratch-now-free-and-open-source
======
meerita
I hail to this new wave of software that is coming back. Best RSS reader so
far I've tested and I was an old user of NNW. I am starting to add more and
more blogs since most of the authors I followed still write. I can't stand
Twitter anymore.

------
oceanghost
Any recommendations for a windows RSS reader?

~~~
lostmsu
I am simply using FeedLab from the store.

~~~
oceanghost
Thank you. A decent RSS reader is one of the few things keeping me from
switching back.

